# Suddenly,



## MaritLage (8 mo ago)

Sa i work for a commercial center and we contracted some company to do some renovations , roofing included . we gave them the blueprints and let them get to work . halfway through the project , the president or whatever you call their lead roofing guy "got inspired" and did something completely different . 

i can·t post pictures because of NDAs , tho i just wanted to ask , is this normal in the Contractor world ? what do you do when somebody does this ?


----------



## MaritLage (8 mo ago)

Fifty-two views and not a single person knows what to do when a project is taken off its rails ?


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Well what did the lead roofing guy do? did he start laying a block wall? did he decide to be the lead electrician and run conduit everywhere, did he take over for the Ironworks and start erecting another story atop his roof deck? many unanswered things based on your first post!
Enjoy Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## MaritLage (8 mo ago)

i just said i couldn·t reveal details because of NDAs
that·s why i·m asking it as a general question

what do you do when a paid contractor deviates from the assigned blueprint ?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

If that happened to us, this is what would happen.1. Get estimate from another contractor to fix whatever got done that isn't on the prints. 2. Backcharge the culprit for the fixing. 3. Fire them.


----------

